# subwoofer 1000w



## chugus (Mar 20, 2007)

buenas... tengo un subwoofer pioneer de 1000w de doble bobina instalado en mi auto y quisiera saber que potencia le tendria que poner para que  funcione correctamente, sabiendo que los "1000w" no son reales... creo yo que son mentirosos...  

escucho opiniones


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 20, 2007)

hola

iihhhh con una de 200+200 rms los haces funcionar correctamente y mas tambien saludos


----------



## erc153 (Mar 21, 2007)

ok gracias


----------

